# CT Cans, meters, how to?



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

110% That's impressive.


----------



## Commercial Grunt (Jun 17, 2021)

jw0445 said:


> 110% That's impressive.



should have put 0% mathematician


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

You should start with the serving utilities requirements, not open ended questions in the wild.
Every utility I know of has their requirements on line and you can view them anytime. Then when you know such things as voltage, phase and amps you can chose the product you need.
Only you know what the install conditions are..


----------

